# Ohhh Noooooo



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

well i had a previous thread on how i woke up one morning to find my water was cloudy...i come to find out that i Have tooo much nitrate ..so i have dont 2 water changes this weekend one friday night then the other on sunday...well my water still is coudy what do i Doo i heard there are chemicals i can put in the water ..the other thing is when i did my water change yesterday my fish started swimming aroung alot like mid water and they kept going to the top and hitting there head on the tank Lid







normally they stay at the bottom after i change my tank but this time they are just swimming all over the place whats going on my other Ps are fine ...these babies better not die


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> well i had a previous thread on how i woke up one morning to find my water was cloudy...i come to find out that i Have tooo much nitrate ..so i have dont 2 water changes this weekend one friday night then the other on sunday...well my water still is coudy what do i Doo i heard there are chemicals i can put in the water ..the other thing is when i did my water change yesterday my fish started swimming aroung alot like mid water and they kept going to the top and hitting there head on the tank Lid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you de-chlorinate the water you put back into the tank, and what size water changes have you done?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Did you cycle ?
If nitrates are high , minimal water changes should be done ....
add amquel...
Unfortunately you have to be patient and let your water clear up itself with the fitration .
By doing as many water changes you are doing , you are not allowing the bacteria to develop if its a new set-up


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Did you cycle ?
> If nitrates are high , minimal water changes should be done ....
> add amquel...
> Unfortunately you have to be patient and let your water clear up itself with the fitration .
> By doing as many water changes you are doing , you are not allowing the bacteria to develop if its a new set-up


 if I remember from his last post his tank was already cycled when this all came about...I could be wrong though!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

yes that is tru the tank has been cycled already for 2 months and i did 2, 15 gal water changes the tank is 60gal. and i dechlorinated the water


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> yes that is tru the tank has been cycled already for 2 months and i did 2, 15 gal water changes the tank is 60gal. and i dechlorinated the water


 what did you cycle with and how long?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i cycled it with 10 gold fish and 2 5 inch oscars and some chemical nitrite bacter thingy...the water was fine when i put in the baby Ps and now i dont know whats going on?


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

u didnt overdose on the chlorine remover did u???


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> i cycled it with 10 gold fish and 2 5 inch oscars and some chemical nitrite bacter thingy...the water was fine when i put in the baby Ps and now i dont know whats going on?


sorry to say but thats not cycling .....

that may be your cause

what does that mean? "The water is fine "

Did all your levels hit zero?
Did your ammonia spike up then go down ?
all these things come into play when cycling a tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sounds like youe tanks re-cycling again. Have you tested your water?? Usually when cloudiness happens in the tank, ammonia spikes up, starting the cycling process over again. And with the method you use to cycle isnt the propper way. Using goldfish takes more time in building up ammonia for nitrite and nitrate to appear. I usually use feeders as guinipigs to test out the water, not to cycle.

Moved to Water Chemistry


----------

